# Tour in Bremen-Erfahrungen



## Moja (13. August 2004)

Also, ich war heute mit 2 Kumpels in der Bremer City, schön aus Barrien mitm Zug hin, Radf eingeladen, ganzes Fahrradabteils für uns gehabt.
Dann ausm Bahnhof raus und in Richtung Stadthalle. Mann, wie man mitm Integralhelm komisch angeguckt wird, oder wars die Fahrweise?  
Okay, wir haben uns denn so eine halbe Stunde an dem Skate Teil da aufgehalten. Eigentlich ganz cool so. Dann sind wir ein bischen durch die City, war aber "leicht" überfüllt.
Als wir dann endlich beim Sportgarten angekommen waren, wurden wir die ganze Zeit von irgendwelchen bmx"ern und Skatern verarscht, also, wieder weg da. Dann wollten wir mal den Dirtpark in Kattenturm ausprobieren, auch wenn mein 16 Kilo Freerider da nicht für ausgelegt ist, war irgendwie schon die Hölle mit dem Ding so ewig zu fahren.
Also im Schneckentempo nach Kattenturm hingekämpft und erstmal ne halbe Stunde gesucht.
Als wir den Park dann endlich gefunden hatten, schallte uns schon die ganze Assi Mucke entgegen.
Okay, die Strecke erstmal zu Fuss abgegangen, in der Zeit standen denn schon erstmal 15 Leude um unsere Bikes rum, war auch leider kein anderer mit den gleichen Absichten wie wir da. Also erstmal probiert, was mitm Freerider da so möglich ist. Nach 10 Minuten haben wir uns denn erstmal hingesetzt und Pause gemacht, da kommt erstmal so eine Gang an und fragt uns, ob wir Stoff hätten-schönen Dank auch...- Als wir denen erklären wollten, das wir zum Biken hier sind, wurden die auf einmal ganz schön Ausfallend, obwohl wirs echt net auf Stress aus hatten. Wir haben uns denn die Bikes gekrallt und wollten weg, da packt der eine noch das RAd von meinem Kumpel und will damit weg, ich und mein anderer Kumpel hinterher und das Rad auf mehr oder weniger sanfte Weise wiedergeholt und denn mitm Rad zurück nach Barrien.
Die Tour war aber ansonsten ganz cool, vor allem die ganzen schönen Treppen und Drops in der City..
Kennt ihr noch ein paar schöne Spots in Bremen, wo man nicht gleich so von Assis belagert wird??


----------



## Quant (14. August 2004)

Hi!
Es gibt schon n paar spots, aber leider liegen die recht verstreut
Am besten ist auch in den Abendstunden zu fahren, wenn nicht mehr ganz so viel los ist 
Sagt mal Bescheid wenn ihr Bock auf ne kleine Runde durch die City habt! Oder fahrt am Dienstag mit nach Syke oder Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (15. August 2004)

Moja schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr noch ein paar schöne Spots in Bremen, wo man nicht gleich so von Assis belagert wird??



testet doch mal die bmx bahn in hb-nord an. die liegt am oeversberg gegenüber der IUB (international university), das ist die ex-kaserne in grohn. ausser tennisspielern kriegt man da auch keine assis zu gesicht.
till


----------



## Moja (15. August 2004)

Von der hab ich auch schon gehört, ich denk mal  die nehm ich mir als nächstes vor..


----------



## Marco Henke (17. August 2004)

Hi Leutz,
ich bin der eine der mit Moja in Bremen war, und natürlich waurde mein schönes Dirt Bike als erstes genommen. Wie Moja schon sagte, auf mehr oderweniger sanfte weise wiedergeholt das Teil und weg.
Und nochmal zur Strecke, die war irgendwie ziemlich zugewuchert, so das man nur die hälfte der Anlage nutzen konnte, schade eigentlich.
Wir bleiben jetzt erstmal in Syke in unserer Wolfsschlucht und wenn sich jemand hier ausm Forum meldet und mal ne Tour mit uns durch Bremen machen will, komm ich gerne mit.


----------



## Quant (17. August 2004)

Fahrt doch heute die Tour in Syke mit 
Ne Tour durch Bremen können wir auch gerne machen, ich fahr sowieso viel zu wenig in letzter Zeit, bin schon richtig aus der Übung


----------



## Marco Henke (17. August 2004)

Die Tour nach Syke machen wir heute auch mit! Moja is auch schon in Bremen nur ich noch nicht!


----------



## OxKing (18. August 2004)

Fahrt halt das nächstemal mit dem Zug richtung Vegesack bis Schönebeck, 
und von da aus ist das nicht sehr weit bis zur BMX Bahn in Grohn.
Die Schönebecker Str. nur ein kurzes stück runter,
und gleich in die Bruno Bürgel Str.
und da liegt dann am Ende die gleich auf der anderen Strassenseite Bahn.
(Aber Moja sollte sich da ja grob auskennen, weil seine Oma in der nähe wohnt, oder?  )

Da sollte es keinen Stress geben, weil die Faulen Einzeller lieber im Hafenhövt rumhängen,
als da ganz von der Grohner Düne aus hoch zu latschen. 

Wenn ihr da mal hin wollt meldet euch mal bei mir, 
ich komm dann bestimmt mit.


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

